# Time Machine restore of iTunes



## garborita (May 31, 2008)

I messed up my iTunes and tried get back to the way it was by doing a Restore using Time Machine. It seemed like the Restore was going well, but then I got the following message "The operation cannot be completed because you do not have sufficient privileges for iTunes". Since I tried to do the restore and got the message I can no longer open iTunes, so I can't change the privileges. Is there some way to fix this, or am I going to have to remove iTunes and download it again?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to open the Disk Utility in the Utilities folder and click on the hard drive's icon in the left pane. Then in the right side click on the tab that says something like First Aid (I can't remember, and I'm at work right now) then at the bottom click on the Repair Disk Permissions. Try the restore now.


----------



## garborita (May 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information. Once I started to follow your directions I realized that I had already done this procedure, but I did it again anyway. It doesn't seem to help, I still can't complete the restore, and can't access iTunes.


----------



## Metuas (May 4, 2008)

Try typing this in the terminal:

_sudo chown _[your username]_ /Volumes/_[your time machine disk]_/Applications/iTunes.app_

and type in your password.

That gives you ownership of iTunes, so presumably you would have sufficient privileges over it. If that doesn't let you move it, I guess go ahead and reinstall. Seeing as I've had to do that on my dad's PC twice today already, it's not too bad, and there's no data loss from removing it.

By the way, once you've done that, and moved it, you may want to repair permissions.


----------

